# Zeus the dog



## merlin371 (Jul 26, 2010)

This is my dog called "Zeus" :biggrin: he's a mutt with labrador corse and maermma sheepdog


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Very handsome boy! He looks a lot like one of our clients dogs, who just happens to be one of my favorite dogs that comes to work! Thanks for sharing :biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

He's really pretty, actually I should be saying that he's really handsome, not pretty. Nice looking dog thats for sure.


----------

